# somerton evening session 13/2/14



## Bronson777 (Apr 4, 2013)

Who wants to get wet!!!!!!!!! I did a drive by the water before to sus out if its worth going out.. it looks amazing! a bit wet though.. but if anyone is keen to head out in the rain I will be out there!  
will be heading out at somerton launching from the ramp near the life saving club at around the 5pm mark.
I have not had the pleasure of heading out with anyone from this forum just yet so if anyone is keen feel free to join in.

I am in the camo dragon yak.
Jono.


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi Bronson

Gotta work that night but I am not sure the forecast is looking that friendly now, especially with the possibility of thunderstorms.










Cheers
Bob


----------



## Bronson777 (Apr 4, 2013)

Cheers for that update Bob, I will still plan to head out but will make the final decision after work on Friday. Fingers crossed it clears up!!


----------

